# zone alarm



## spod (May 18, 2005)

i was using a beta version of kerpasky..the trial ended and i tryied to uninstall it.. i went to download zonealarm firewall and my computer says kerpasky is running i cant seem to properly uninstall kerpasky so i can install zone alarm ....any ideas?


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

hmmm....more info is needed. is the program still appear in add/remove programs?


----------



## spod (May 18, 2005)

yes it is in add/remove programs under kerpasky anti hacker 1.5 .........when i try to remove it in add/remove it goes through the beginning stages of removal....then it goes to setup wizard screen then says system not modified...

here is an updated hjt file in case u need it

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:34:08 AM, on 1/6/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Thomson\Lyra Jukebox\LyraHDTrayApp\LYRAHD2TrayApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\hjt\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\System32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\DirectCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LyraHD2TrayApp] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\Lyra Jukebox\LyraHDTrayApp\LYRAHD2TrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {01118A01-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://password.bellsouth.net/sdccommon/download/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1126851914656
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37500.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4053/ftp.coupons.com/r3302/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/gamehouse/frenzy/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Look in the taskbar and see if there is an icon for it.
If there is you should be able to right click it and click exit.
Then uninstall.
If not,start in safe mode and try the uninstall.


----------

